# Problems this morning



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sorry folks. We were down most of the night because of some database problems. Everything seems to be working good now. Nothing should be missing. 

Again, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

No problem, Chris.

Hope you weren't too troubled, arjay.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks arjay. I read your comments over on the other forum and I think you put a jinx on us when you implied that our forum rarely goes down. I blame you for this one.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It seems we are still having some transient (very quick) database errors that show up and then go away quickly. I will take a look at what's going on and keep you all posted.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I thought I was going nuts this morning. 

Everything seemed to be okay until I tried to post a message in the movie forum at about 4am. It got "stuck" after I clicked on "new thread" after I had entered the message in the dialog box. After a bit, I got "server not found". But strangely enough, it was posted when I came back this afternoon.

Computers are so fickle. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I got a "server not found" error a couple of times at about 3:30pm EST today. I knew something was going on because this site usually runs smoothly.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Our ISP is working on something for us. Please stand by we are told that any interuptions will only last for a couple of seconds.


----------

